# murió



## Hiro Sasaki

Son posible las siguientes oraciones ?


1. Se me murio mi esposa.

2. Me murio mi esposa.

3. Mi esposa murio.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## alc112

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Son posible las siguientes oraciones ?
> 
> 
> 1. Se *me *murio mi esposa.*
> 
> 2. Me murio mi esposa.
> 
> 3. Mi esposa murio.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



*This sentence (the me) shows what we call "dative of interest". It's correct.

By the way, you forgot the stresses. It's muri*ó*, not murio


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Son posible las siguientes oraciones ?
> 
> 
> 1. Se me murio mi esposa.
> 
> 2. Me murio mi esposa.
> 
> 3. Mi esposa murio.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Hola Hiro: las correctas son, en el siguiente orden:
1) Se murió mi esposa.
2) Mi esposa murió./Murió mi esposa.
3) Se me murió mi esposa.

La tercera pone el énfasis en que tú estás muy involucrado en la situación (se te murió a ti).


----------



## Jellby

They are correct, provided that you write "muri*ó*" instead of "murio" and, in the second sentence you write "*Se* murió" instead of "Me murio".

From top to bottom, they are more and more "aseptic", with less personal feeling.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Se dice  ?


1. Casi me mori de risa ayer

２． Casi me muero de hambre.

3, Me muero de hambre ! 



saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


Hiro


----------



## aleCcowaN

(morí)

Están bien. En este caso "morir" expresa un deseo, pasión, afecto, necesidad o sensación extremádamente intensos.


----------



## Honeypum

No me suena correcto "Casi me morí de risa ayer".

Diría "Casi me muero de risa ayer"

Otros ejemplos:

"Ayer casi me caigo de la silla" (no suena bien "ayer casi me caí de la silla")

Y pienso más ejemplos y en todos me pasa igual. No sé la regla gramatical que hace que estos verbos vayan en presente, pero es así como me parece que van.

Buscando en el corpus actual de la RAE, no encuentro ninguna entrada para "casi me morí" y 21 casos en 19 documentos para "casi me muero".

El "casi" ya indica que es una acción que ya sucedió, es decir, pasada.

¿Qué piensan ustedes?


----------



## Rayines

Sin embargo, Romi, en el DPD se encuentran ejemplos con pasado, como este: _«Casi llegué a creer que me hallaba junto a Evelyne»_ (Cano _Abismo_ [Col. 1991].
Yo usaría un pasado diciendo: "Casi me morí de risa ayer mientras veíamos el sketch en la televisión". (Bueno, no es un ejemplo muy fantástico, ni sé si es correcto, pero....)


----------



## Honeypum

Hola Inés

Lo había visto en el DPD, pero como el contexto es distinto (casi llegué a creer... sí me suena correcto y es así como lo diría) no sé si por extensión se aplica a los casos que estamos hablando.

Por ejemplo:

- Ayer casi fui a tu casa
- Ayer casi voy a tu casa => así es como me suena más normal.

Buscando en google:

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *9.870* de *"casi me muero de risa"*

Resultados *1* - *3* de aproximadamente *573* de *"casi me morí de risa"*


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

1. El medico me dijo que venga al hospital cada semana.
   ( Creo que todavia esta enfermo. ) 

2. El medico me dijo que viniera al hospital cada semana.
   ( Creo que ya noesta enferno. )

3. Ayer casi, me muero de risa. 
( No he muerto )


3. Ayer, casi me murio de risa.

( No he muerto ....      Vaya por dios. ! Asi, no me explico )

saludos

Hiroaki sasaki


----------



## Mr Chu

Ayer, casi me murio de risa. mejor: ayer casi me muero de risa, ó ayer casi me morí de risa , ó aún ayer casi me morí de la risa


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, amigos,

Quiero anadir una frase para que sea mas tragica y para que lloreis. pero no se si puedo tener exito en haceros llorar. Os han caido unas gotas de lagrimas ?  

Se me murió mi esposa, dejándome, dos hijos varones y una hija de 
pecho cuando yo tenía 33 años, agobiado de enormes deudas de 
120.000 euros. .
 
saludos 
 
 
Hiro sasaki


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Se dice ?
> 
> 
> 1. Casi me mori de risa ayer
> 
> ２． Casi me muero de hambre.
> 
> 3, Me muero de hambre !
> 
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> 
> Hiro


 

De acuerdo con los demás foreros. 
Casi me morí de la risa suena mal, suena mejor "casi me muero de risa ayer"
Saludos


----------



## heidita

En MAdrid añadiríamos el artículo:

Casi me muero de _la_ risa ayer.


----------



## cochagua

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, amigos,
> 
> Quiero anadir una frase para que sea mas tragica y para que lloreis. pero no se si puedo tener exito en haceros llorar. Os han caido unas gotas de lagrimas ?
> 
> Se me murió mi esposa, dejándome, dos hijos varones y una hija de
> pecho cuando yo tenía 33 años, agobiado con una enorme deuda de
> 120.000 euros. .
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro sasaki


¡Hola!
Te escribo varias opciones para la frase que te acabo de corregir:
Agobiado con una enorme deuda de 120.000 euros.
agobiado con enormes deudas que alcanzaban los 120.000 euros en total.
agobiado con 120.000 euros en deudas.

Sds


----------



## belén

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, amigos,
> 
> Quiero añadir una frase para que sea mas trágica y para que lloreis. Pero no sé si puedo tener exito en haceros llorar. ¿Se os han caído unas gotas de lágrimas ?
> 
> Se me murió mi esposa, dejándome, dos hijos varones y una hija de
> pecho cuando yo tenía 33 años, agobiado de con enormes deudas de
> 120.000 euros. .
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro sasaki



Hiro, parece que no en algunos momentos te interesa poner las tildes, pero para el español es muy importante, así que te ruego hagas el esfuerzo de ponerlos.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Honeypum

heidita said:


> En MAdrid añadiríamos el artículo:
> 
> Casi me muero de _la_ risa ayer.


 
¿Pero también lo diríais en presente? ¿o utilizaríais "morí"?


----------



## heidita

Honeypum said:


> ¿Pero también lo diríais en presente? ¿o utilizaríais "morí"?


 
No, sólo en presente.


----------



## mjscott

Sasaki-
We aren't doing your homework, are we?


----------



## aleCcowaN

mjscott said:


> Sasaki-
> We aren't doing your homework, are we?


Certainly not. Sasaki San is a very serious person with noble intentions. He uses to write about the history of Japan in Spanish.

Regards


----------



## Filomena

1. Casi me mori de risa ayer

２． Casi me muero de hambre.

3, Me muero de hambre ! 



aleCcowaN said:


> (morí)
> 
> Están bien. En este caso "morir" expresa un deseo, pasión, afecto, necesidad o sensación extremádamente intensos.


 
I don't agree. The first sentence is not OK.



Honeypum said:


> No me suena correcto "Casi me morí de risa ayer".
> 
> Diría "Casi me muero de risa ayer"
> 
> Otros ejemplos:
> 
> "Ayer casi me caigo de la silla"  (no suena bien "ayer casi me caí de la silla")
> 
> Y pienso más ejemplos y en todos me pasa igual. No sé la regla gramatical que hace que estos verbos vayan en presente, pero es así como me parece que van.
> 
> Buscando en el corpus actual de la RAE, no encuentro ninguna entrada para "casi me morí" y 21 casos en 19 documentos para "casi me muero".
> 
> El "casi" ya indica que es una acción que ya sucedió, es decir, pasada.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan ustedes?


 
I agree. You've to use the present.


----------



## Filomena

Hiro Sasaki said:


> 1. El medico me dijo que venga al hospital cada semana.
> ( Creo que todavia esta enfermo. ) I agree, the pacient is still ill.
> 
> 2. El medico me dijo que fuera al hospital cada semana.
> ( Creo que ya noesta enferno. )  I agree
> 
> 3. Ayer casi, me muero de risa.
> ( No he muerto ) I agree
> 
> 
> 3. Ayer, casi me muero de risa.
> ( No he muerto .... Vaya por dios. ! Asi, no me explico )
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiroaki sasaki


----------



## pickypuck

Hiro Sasaki said:


> 1. El medico me dijo que venga al hospital cada semana.
> ( Creo que todavia esta enfermo. )
> 
> 2. El medico me dijo que viniera al hospital cada semana.
> ( Creo que ya noesta enferno. )
> 
> Hiroaki sasaki


 
Con estos ejemplos creo que es difícil saber si la persona está o no enferma  

De todas formas, el verbo venir implica que se está hablando desde el propio hospital. Para hablar desde fuera se suele utilizar "ir". Se podría así decir "el médico me dijo que fuera al hospital cada semana, pero yo no le hice caso, y aquí sigo, después de cinco años con mi bronquitis crónica." Ahí se utiliza el imperfecto de subjuntivo, como en el otro ejemplo, y la enfermedad prosigue, por eso digo que no lo tengo claro :-? Creo que un contexto es necesario.

¡Olé!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Pickpuck.

Dicen que un libro de gramática publicado acá dice que es equivoacado :

"El médico dijo que vaya al hospital por pastillas cada semana "y debería decir " fuera " para mantener concordancia del tiempo. 

Pero, en la práctica, varios hispánicos residentes en Japón han escrito sobre su alergía al polen de cidra japonesa y han escrito en unos blogs : "El doctor dijo que vaya al hospitalpor pastillas cada semana. Una persona me preguntó porque se dice "vaya" en lugar de "fuera". Le contesté porque ese mal dura unos meses entre marzo - mayo o junio y él no estaba sano todavia cuando dijo esa frase.

Pero, ahora estoy confuso al respecto..

Saludos 


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, Pickpuck.
> 
> Dicen que un libro de gramática publicado acá dice que es equivoacado :
> 
> "El médico dijo que vaya al hospital por pastillas cada semana "y debería decir " fuera " para mantener concordancia del tiempo.
> 
> Pero, en la práctica, varios hispánicos residentes en Japón han escrito sobre su alergía al polen de cidra japonesa y han escrito en unos blogs : "El doctor dijo que vaya al hospitalpor pastillas cada semana. Una persona me preguntó porque se dice "vaya" en lugar de "fuera". Le contesté porque ese mal dura unos meses entre marzo - mayo o junio y él no estaba sano todavia cuando dijo esa frase.
> 
> Pero, ahora estoy confuso al respecto..
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Tienes toda la razón, Hiro: gramaticalmente, si se usa el pasado en la primera, corresponde usar "viniera/fuera". Pero coloquialmente, es muy frecuente usar el presente del subjuntivo. El pretérito del subjuntivo es perfectamente posible aunque la acción de ir continúe en el presente, por lo que tú mismo leíste en la gramática acerca de la concordancia. (Si no entiendes, pregunta ).


----------



## AoH

Honeypum said:


> No me suena correcto "Casi me morí de risa ayer".
> 
> Diría "Casi me muero de risa ayer"
> 
> Otros ejemplos:
> 
> "Ayer casi me caigo de la silla" (no suena bien "ayer casi me caí de la silla")
> 
> Y pienso más ejemplos y en todos me pasa igual. No sé la regla gramatical que hace que estos verbos vayan en presente, pero es así como me parece que van.
> 
> Buscando en el corpus actual de la RAE, no encuentro ninguna entrada para "casi me morí" y 21 casos en 19 documentos para "casi me muero".
> 
> El "casi" ya indica que es una acción que ya sucedió, es decir, pasada.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan ustedes?



"Casi" indica que es una acción no finalizada.  No que esté en el pasado.  Puede referirse al presente: "Ya casi está".

"ayer casi me caí de la silla" no suena raro.  Quizá no sea habitual, pero es incorrecto: tiene un lugar temporal acotado (ayer).  Por ejemplo: "en 1933 mi padre casi fue fusilado".  No hay ningún problema.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Creo que igualmente sera aceptable decir :
" Ayer casi lloro al ver una telenovela trágica en televisión." 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Yo pongo "la" delante de" television. "

Ayer casi lloro al ver una telenovela trágica en la televisión. 
 
saludos
 
Hiro sasaki


----------



## Honeypum

AoH said:


> "Casi" indica que es una acción no finalizada. No que esté en el pasado. Puede referirse al presente: "Ya casi está".
> 
> "ayer casi me caí de la silla" no suena raro. Quizá no sea habitual, pero es incorrecto: tiene un lugar temporal acotado (ayer). Por ejemplo: "en 1933 mi padre casi fue fusilado". No hay ningún problema.


 
Según la RAE, casi: Poco menos de, aproximadamente, con corta diferencia, por poco.
Estoy de acuerdo contigo que no necesariamente es en pasado. 

Pero lo que no entiendo es el resto de tu explicación... ¿Podrías aclararmelo qué es correcto y por qué?

"en 1933 mi padre casi fue fusilado".   esta frase para mí es correcta
"ayer casi me caí de la silla"  esta frase para mí no es correcta


----------

